
Setting up my MacBook from Scratch - livebolt
https://caseywestern.com/setting-up-my-macbook-from-scratch
======
TaqPolymerase
Check out dotbot[1] and the brewfile[2] plugin

1:
[https://github.com/anishathalye/dotbot](https://github.com/anishathalye/dotbot)
2: [https://github.com/sobolevn/dotbot-
brewfile](https://github.com/sobolevn/dotbot-brewfile)

